# How to see Paul McCartney?



## Zexotic (Sep 3, 2011)

Hey everyone.

I've grown up listening to The Beatles and love them with all my heart. Paul McCartney is playing live on the 13th in Abu Dhabi. You need the F1 pass to see the concert. I would LOVE to see him. I'm not interested in the F1 race. The ticket is too pricey just to see the concert.

Anyone have any ideas as to how to go and see the concert? or if someone could help me out here? Will really really appreciate it.

Thanks a lot.

Hope I can make it.


----------



## pamela0810 (Apr 5, 2010)

I was dying to see Linkin Park last year and a good friend gave me his F1 ticket for that day. He'd bought the entire package. So I got to catch the race as well as their concert! 

Do you know anyone who has bought the entire package and doesn't mind sharing? Other than that, you will need to know someone in one of the promoting companies or one of the sponsors as they usually have a quota of tickets to give out to their customers.


----------



## Mr Rossi (May 16, 2009)

For actual F1 events there are more tickets for the race than the entertainment arenas can actually hold. They'd be knacked if everyone actually turned up. As such comps, freebies etc for the gigs only are a minimum, more so than normal gigs there. 

I've never been but if they are in two parts, or are transferable on the day I'd put an ad on Dubbizle looking for a non music loving race fan.


----------



## Gavtek (Aug 23, 2009)

You could always travel there and watch/listen from outside the perimeter gate. You'll hear it perfectly and should be able to a least have a good view of one of the big screens. Not sure if security would tell you to move on or not but there always seems to be people hanging around.


----------



## Zexotic (Sep 3, 2011)

I'm sorry I was not able to update back earlier here. I got the passes from someone who had sponsor passes. I was able to make it   Thank you for all the suggestions guys. I appreciate it.

It was the best show I've seen in my life. What a wonderful man and a performer. He's 69 and has the energy of a young man. He played his bass, 2-3 guitars, mandolin, ukelele, grand piano etc. Covered all the wonderful Beatles tracks. I was in the second row from the front for the last few songs, and it just felt extremely amazing. I could only look at him in awe.


Hey Jude and give peace a chance both had the crowds singing along when only the drums were being played on stage. Other songs played were Helter Skelter, Get back, Hello Goodbye, Blackbird, Day tripper, The end etc.

Another highlight of the night was the song 'live and let die'. The whole stage burst lit up with fire, fireworks, blasts, a light show and what not. It was crazy... and only when you weren't expecting something like that. It was an experience.

Overall.. it was a wonderful night.. and Paul McCartney rocked it in style. Not that you would expect any less of him, but this was very overwhelming. 

I got hold of the original setlist from the packing guys on the stage.. an aged man was dying to get it and was screaming for it on the top of his voice, and he was the one who wanted it in the first place.. so I gave it to him. He was very happy. 

A night to remember.


----------



## Mr Rossi (May 16, 2009)

Got offered a ticket but couldn't go due to it being at the last minute. Now regretting it heavily. Glad you got in and had a great time.


----------

